# Diners, Drive-Ins And Dives Features KC BBQ



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2010)

*Diners, Drive-Ins And Dives Features KC BBQ*

Kansas City barbecue will be front and center on this week's edition of Diners, Drive-ins and Dives on the Food Network.

Word on the street is that host Guy Fieri will be at three or four local barbecue spots, including Johnny's BBQ and RJ's Bob-Be-Que Shack in Mission, Woodyard Bar-B-Que, in Kansas City, Kan., and Smokin' Guns in the Northland.

Fieri talks about smoked pork, deep-fried barbecued chicken, baby back ribs and burnt ends.

The show airs Monday at 9 p.m. on the Food Network.

Copyright 2010 by KCTV5.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

http://www.kctv5.com/news/24226337/detail.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Paul-----Setting my DVR.

Bear


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Paul I usually watch him but now with a different interest...

Good smoking...


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2010)

This should be good, he's got some character.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 12, 2010)

meateater said:


> This should be good, he's got some character.


He IS a character....


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 12, 2010)

Hay Rich that's my man !!!!

Good show.. wow one of the places did not remove the "silver skin" off the ribs but did after they where smoked. Maybe try that my self this weekend for G. Daughters birthday smoke.

Good shows and

Good Smoke...


----------



## dave54 (Jul 12, 2010)

All the recipes are on the foodnet work site under tonights show too


----------



## tom37 (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW, they could save there selves alot of time and just make a trip over to KCMO to LC's and have there cake and eat it too!!!!!

Hands Down the best in KC.

I have sat next to LC many days for lunch and chew the fat. Trust me guys, if ya come to KC try it. I can't speak for any of the three above as fare as if its real smoked meat or not, but my son worked at a joint a few miles west of here. It just happens to be a half way highly respected joint for good bbq. Well it seems that there brisket sandwich comes in a plastic bag you have to pop in the micro-wave. Then dump it on a bun. I havent been to Johnnys in years but there are several places here that have wanna be bbq.

I'm not knocking any of these listed but rather offering my 2 cents to anyone that may visit and wants a good meal of Real BBQ. Other then the weekend that Duckkiller came up and we ate at Zarda's, I don't eat anywhere other then LC's for smoked food.

See the thing about KC is, this fine state is all about sauce. You can have the worst meat on the planet and sauce it up real good and make it look purdy and your good to go. I turned in brisket at a KCBS event that could have been used for a sponge and I sauced the heck out of it and got 6th out of 123. Go Figure.

If any of ya's make it up here, let me know and I will gladly show ya the way over to LC's.


----------



## cwalk (Jul 13, 2010)

I think Guy is cool, but my idol is of Course Bobby Flay. Everythings done on the grill. I think he should do alot more of his throwdowns. I think he'll get roasted by some of you guys on this site


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 13, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> Hay Rich that's my man !!!!
> 
> Good show.. wow one of the places did not remove the "silver skin" off the ribs but did after they where smoked. Maybe try that my self this weekend for G. Daughters birthday smoke.
> 
> ...


Speaking of "silver skin" or membrane as we know it... have you noticed that you seldom see any use of foil when they do ribs, butts or briskets? It looks as if they just leave them in the smoker until they are done. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea i was that and wounder if we over work LOL...

Also one guy said he only cooked/smoked the ribs for 3.5hrs and they where fall of the bone.. I think he said at 250 or so... wow maybe we over cook them ???

Mine taste great so i don't worry but ???

good smoking...


----------



## Dutch (Jul 13, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Speaking of "silver skin" or membrane as we know it... have you noticed that you seldom see any use of foil when they do ribs, butts or briskets? It looks as if they just leave them in the smoker until they are done. Anybody else notice this?


Well I guess then I must be ready for the big time, cuz I haven't used foil on my brisket, butts or ribs for a while now.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Well I guess then I must be ready for the big time, cuz I haven't used foil on my brisket, butts or ribs for a while now.


Well Dutch, i gues you're now know as an Uptown Smoker.


----------



## ballagh (Jul 17, 2010)

It was a great show.  One to keep on the DVR.  I went to the mexican market today and picked up some corn husks.  I plan on smoking a load of the jalapeno sausage they made on there.  The recipe is on www.foodnetwork.com   I will post a Que-Vue  Looks tasty.  Also have a Brisket, Whole Chicken, and a mother load of ABT's fresh from the garden going.  Might have to pick up a dozen ears of our own Iowa Peaches and Cream to throw in there too.  AMAZING!!!!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 18, 2010)

A really good episode for sure, I wanna take a road trip eating at only places that have made the show. I think that would be amazing trip!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2010)

sloweredcivic said:


> A really good episode for sure, I wanna take a road trip eating at only places that have made the show. I think that would be amazing trip!


Great Idea but a little flawed on the KC BBQ end,  If you only go to the ones he has on his show you will be missing out on some good BBQ here in KC.

Here is a partial list of the KC area BBQ Joints. 

These are all within the entire Metro area and suburbs.

This is not a complete or up to date list by any means... I know of quite a few others not on this list.


Some Have Multiple Locations 

1.   135th St. Bar B-Que
2.   Amazin' Grace's Barbeque
3.   Arthur Bryant's Barbecue
4.   Backdraft Barbecue
5.   Bates City Bar-B-Que
6.   BB's Lawnside Bar-B-Q
7.   Biffle's Smoke House Bar-B-Q
8.   Big Q
9.   Big T's Bar-B-Q
10.   Boardroom Bar B-Q
11.   Bob's Pit Bar-B-Que
12.   Branding Iron Barbeque
13.   Buffalo Bob's Smokehouse
14.   Carl's Fish and Ribs
15.   Cattleman's BBQ
16.   Coss' Smokehouse
17.   Daniel's Bar-B-Q
18.   Dave's Sweet Savour Bar BQ
19.   Earl Quick's Bar-B-Q
20.   Fiorella's Jack Stack Barbecue
21.   Gates Bar-B-Q
22.   Greenwood Barbecue
23.   Hayward's Pit Bar-B-Q
24.   Hickory Log Bar-B-Q
25.   Jake Edward's  
  26.   Johnny's Hickory House
27.   Jones Bar-B-Q *(Out Of Business)*
28.  K.C. Masterpiece   *(Out Of Business)*
29.   Knight's B-B-Q
30.   L.C.'s Barbeque
31.   Laura's & Emmie's Bar-B-Q
32.   Lil' Jakes's Eat and Beat It*   (Closed Because of Building New Sprint Center)*
 33.   Longhorn Barbecue
34.   Marty's BBQ
35.   Nichols Bar-B-Que & Grill
36.   Oden's BBQ & Steak-more
37.   Oklahoma Joe's Barbeque
38.   Outlaw's Barbeque
39.   Papa Lew's Barbecue
40.   Parker's Barbecue
41.   Pat's Blue Rib'n BarBeQue
42.   Pioneer Trails Barbeque
43.   Quick's Bar-B-Q
44.   Quick's Seventh Street Bar-B-Q
45.   R&B B.B.Q
46.   R&J Barbeque
47.   Rawhide BBQ
48.   Ribs & More
49.   Ribs-N Stuff
50.   Rosedale Barbeque
51.   Santa Fe Trail Bar-B-Q
52.   Say Barbeque
53.   Smoke Stack Barbecue
54.   Smoke Stack Bar-B-Q
55.   Smoke Stack BBQ
56.   Smokebox BBQ Cafe
57.   Smokehouse Bar-B-Que
58.   Smoke-Me-Baby Bar-B-Que
59.   Smokin' Joe's Bar-B-Q
60.   Smokin' Roy's B-B-Q
61.   Smokin Steer
62.   Snead's Bar-B-Q
63.   Southern Nook Bar BQ
64.   Stilwell Smokehouse
65.   Summit Hickory Pit
66.   The Filling Station
67.   The Santa Fe Depot Diner
68.   Three Friends Bar-B-Q
69.   T-N-T BBQ
70.   Wabash BBQ
71.   We B Smokin'
72.   William's Bar B-Q
73.   Winslow's City Market BBQ
74.   Wyandot B-B-Q
75.   Zap Bar-B-Q
76.   Zarda Bar-B-Q


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2010)

*Duplicate Post Removed*


----------



## squirrel (Jul 18, 2010)

While I LOVE the show, even record all the episodes, I find Guy Fieri really annoying. So with that said I refer to the show as Diners, Drive-ins and Douchebag.


----------



## eman (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmmmm ,

 Girl Tell us how ya really feel!

 i watch his show for entertainment and just in case i my get to one of the places he has shown.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2010)

Paul (Beer-B-Q),

Please quit listing the BBQ joints in the KC area, or I will be forced to list the ones in my area!

Alright that does it, here they are:

That's it, that's all of them.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Paul (Beer-B-Q),
> 
> Please quit listing the BBQ joints in the KC area, or I will be forced to list the ones in my area!
> 
> ...


How long does it take to visit all of them?


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been to the Johnnys in Shawnee Mission and the one in Olathe.  The ribs were good at both but actually a little better from the Olathe location for some reason.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> How long does it take to visit all of them?


LOL---Not long at all---Doesn't take much gas from one to another either.

Where do you guys get these neat little smileys? I love the one rolling on the floor laughing, or is it something I wouldn't know how to do anyway?

Bear


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 19, 2010)

The show certainly has me thinking about removing the membrane after the smoke.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 19, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Not long at all---Doesn't take much gas from one to another either.
> 
> Where do you guys get these neat little smileys? I love the one rolling on the floor laughing, or is it something I wouldn't know how to do anyway?
> 
> Bear


I have them in my Photobucket account, I will download the album for you if you want.


----------

